# Newer Makita screwguns sf4200



## Optimum Interiors (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone else had a problem with the nose cones staying on? Mine falls off on ceiling sheets once in a while but other than that the gun is perfect.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes. Its a pita. They actually discontinued the models at all the home depots because of this issue.

I put a small piece of electrical tape or pipe fitters tape on there to assist the cone with some grab. A very small piece will help immensely.


----------



## Optimum Interiors (Apr 25, 2013)

I've done the same kinda thing but it's like you said a pita..it's a shame cause I think other than that it's one of the better guns out there.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Optimum Interiors said:


> I've done the same kinda thing but it's like you said a pita..it's a shame cause I think other than that it's one of the better guns out there.












Agreed, I own two. Got a new one on clearence when HD phased them out for $30!
Ive done tons of plywood on heavy gauge studs without a hiccup. Driven 3.5" screws with it through several layers of wood too.

Its even good for sheetrock!: :whistling2:

Aside from nosecone occasionally giving me trouble the only issue I have had was with sheetrock on wood. On softer woods the gun seems to have too many RPM's and strips it out.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> Aside from nosecone occasionally giving me trouble the only issue I have had was with sheetrock on wood. On softer woods the gun seems to have too many RPM's and strips it out.


the best gun for wood is one with 2-2500 rpm 
everything over 4000 rpm is made for steel work


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

keke said:


> the best gun for wood is one with 2-2500 rpm
> everything over 4000 rpm is made for steel work


Yep, the old dewalt still gets to play on occasion. I try to steer clear of wood framing in general though. What gun(s) do you use?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I have just 1 gun: the best of all hilti sd5000 

but don't forget screws - they're very important too 

needle point or self drilling (for heavy gauge steel) screws for steel

coarse screws for wood


----------



## jimmyit (Sep 15, 2011)

keke said:


> I have just 1 gun: the best of all hilti sd5000
> 
> but don't forget screws - they're very important too
> 
> ...


I switched back to fine tread for wood, seems like more guys are doing the same. Easier on the arm and they hold just as good as coarse


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

jimmyit said:


> I switched back to fine tread for wood, seems like more guys are doing the same. Easier on the arm and they hold just as good as coarse


You may get away with that on the walls, but if you use fine thread on the ceilings you are looking for trouble.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you just killed the fun and a possible new topic Gaz


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Optimum Interiors said:


> Has anyone else had a problem with the nose cones staying on? Mine falls off on ceiling sheets once in a while but other than that the gun is perfect.


use pipe thread tape


----------

